# HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLY2K3



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLING LILLY*
Have a fab holiday
luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx​


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLY!! 

 May this be your year when your dreams come true 

Love
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Lilly, hope you have a great day


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Lilly  *    

*have a lovely day!!*

*kj x*


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Have a lovely day Lilly,happy birthday


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

. 
Have a lovely day.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday

Hope you have a lovely day

love Moomin and Megan

xxxxx​
       ​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy birthday lily

Kate xx​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLY
    
HOPE YOU HAVE A FAB DAY & GET REALLY SPOILT. ENJOY YOUR HOLIDAY.
LOTS OF LOVE.

ERICA.XXX​


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Have a fab day, Lily!!

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! [size=30pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!![/fly]

            

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lilly!!!!  Have a great holiday too.

               

Lots of love Rachel


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  Thank You All  *​
I have just got back from my week away and saw this thread!
Thank you all for thinking of me


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you had alovely time Lilly x


----------

